# any of yall shoot recurve or long bow



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Reply*

Im gonna start with an old one my uncle used to bowfish with when he was a kid. It barely fits me but I only want to use it to try and dove hunt with it next year with fluflu arrows and maybe bowfish over the summer at our summer home on Lake Gaston.


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

i shoot a blackswan longbow


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

shooting recurve untill february 2005 lol (also the date when i started) 
and i shoot a pse optima, hope to change it one day


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

I do too, anyone else?


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Besides the very low brace height, what is wrong with this recurve? I will tell you later:teeth: http://photobucket.com/albums/b192/Selfbow66/HBB recurve/


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

I got my longbow today so now i can get rid of the crappy compound :teeth:


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

i love hearing about other kids dropping compounds and getting back to stickbows


----------



## offshot (Dec 15, 2005)

Matt6288 said:


> Besides the very low brace height, what is wrong with this recurve? I will tell you later:teeth: http://photobucket.com/albums/b192/Selfbow66/HBB recurve/


the tip curves are crazy it bows in the middle and the tipps look like the wood is starting to split the pic was hard to see but are the tips seperate wood bounded to the main body 

im a newb stickbow shooter so my guesses are prolly wrong


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

It's not a functionable bow. It's only 20" long lol

I made it for my grandpa for christmas. 

Yup those static tips do look pretty crazy don't they? The wood did split as I recurved it but I was in a hurry. Didn't really matter since I wrapped it with linen and put a string bride over it. Hope you like it:teeth:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I just finiched my first homemade longbow. Its 67" tip-tip and 50# at 28" made of Red Oak with an Elk River String. Im in the process of staining it as we speak and will soon post pictures of it finished heres a picture of it unstained but strung.









Ill post a new pic once I get it stained and lacquered. Im getting ready to begin work on a new bow and am Currently looking for a design that fits my style to make. Any suggestions?


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice one:thumbs_up Is this your first attempt at making a bow? I remember you were asking around how to make them last week in the traditional archery section and you already got one done now! Before I started making bows I was reading about how to do it for months and still ended up breaking 5 before I got a shooter:tongue:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess cuz my dad and gradad are really good with wood work I kinda inheirited it in a way u know? Im gettin ready to make up my own plans modeled after a bow on the bowstick.com website heres the link what yall think?

http://216.119.83.29/store/index.ph...id=234&zenid=6a94e30a7653eed8c5a4eeb03cb749d7


----------



## TrapperZach (Nov 25, 2005)

nice bow im gona trya nd make me a self bow here soon after i get my impala.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

nice lookin bow JG make it urself or order? Im gunna start making laminated bows like that one in the spring when I can stand to be in the garage for more than a half hour without haveing to put my Carhart on haha.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

nope, i shoot prostaff for ADM longbows and do testing for him, great bows though. I personally work with leather and build quivers and such


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you by anychance build bow quivers? I need one sooooo bad and am not about to pay 70 bucks for a Selway.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

to build a bow quiver is rough because you would ahve to have a good rubber source , and not get sued by selway haaha.... but for that moeny or even less you could get a GFA quiver or a nie stalker or a back quiver, i really like my GFA


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

you wouldnt happen to have a link or pic of those quivers would you?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Jacob, your too old to post here. LOL


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

aww comon everybodys young at heart right? lol


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

That boy is young at heart alright. But that's about it.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok guys I almost finished my second longbow. I still have to do the stain and the last bit of tillering and the rest of the cosmetic stuff. heres some pics of it without the stain and all the above mentioned stuff. Done in 2 days. Wit the help of a bandsaw lol

Side:









Front:









Arrow Shelf:









At almost full draw haha:









Its not quite at full draw because I havent finished the tillering yet and ive been having some elbow problems since late last nite but I think its almost gone so hopefully Ill be shooting this baby tomorow I think I just got my elbow sore with all the planing and rasping I had to so today to the limbs.

P.S. You like my pj's? Polar Bears baby. haha


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

lol there's an age limit here?



lol and i shoot both...


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

hahaha, hey there are less fights here and more useful info that the regular hunting page... besides i'm under 30


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

check my sig below.


----------

